

Inter-thread communications in Java at the speed of light (2013) - nkurz
http://www.infoq.com/articles/High-Performance-Java-Inter-Thread-Communications

======
sekasi
Reading that, I can't really see much difference between a much older approach
called Multiple Buffering?
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_buffering](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_buffering))

Happy for someone to point out the error of my thinking though..

